# purple heart sap



## Henndoe (Oct 22, 2012)

So I am building a jewelry box out of purple heart. I have had the wood for about a month in my shop. It was bought at a store that sells a lot of lumber and wAs a perfect board when bought. It was a 14 ft 1 by 8. The problem is its leaking what looks like SAP out of some of the pores of the wood. I don't know if it kiln dried or what. Has anyone ever had purple heart do this? Will it stop eventually? I should wait unil it does to finish it ? I am going to use bush oil then Polly it. Any way to speed up this sapping issue? Its not a crazy amount but its there. I put a piece in front of my heater and it was really coming out then. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Its resin in the wood. Caused considerable problems clogging up my bandsaw blade while I was resawing for the bent lamination for the piece below. I just cleaned surfaces with alcohol before gluing and finishing. No problems with the finish.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am guessing it is fairly fresh purpleheart thus you are getting the resin. I have a source for blocks of the stuff used as blocks between pallets, (Yes they use it as scrap) and this wood is dry, no resin and never had an issue. In asking someone that works with it alot about this he surmised the same as well and suggested the alcohol clean-up before finishing. Hope this helps.


----------

